# Chance to obtain O.sylvatica



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

So after waiting a considerable time I finally have the chance and perhaps honor of caring for a pair of O.sylvatica!! With a hefty price tag I now have this looming decision...get them and ask forgiveness later for spending some considerable savings or pass on a perhaps one time chance. Anyone ever had to make a hard choice over a frog for their collection?


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I regret not getting on the list for them with UE when I had the chance.


----------



## Ghost vivs (Sep 26, 2010)

Sometimes it's not about the frog, it's the how and who that matter ...

A lot of people passed on those frogs for those 2 reasons, well i did anyway...

Just my 1/2 cent ...


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

I agree to both. Its one of those things...spent the saved money for the frogs...now scramble to get it back. hard decision.


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

Wait and support people that obtained these animals the right way. Put your money in savings for a rainy day. Save up more. Don't be so greedy that your ethics become clouded. They are just frogs, after all.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Have I missed something here.... or is there not a chance that someone who got a few U.E. Sylvaticus has since decided to pass them along?


----------



## Blue_Pumilio (Feb 22, 2009)

If there is, then no ethical concerns. Though, saving money is always a good idea. 



randommind said:


> Have I missed something here.... or is there not a chance that someone who got a few U.E. Sylvaticus has since decided to pass them along?


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

[QUOTE =Wait and support people that obtained these animals the right way. Put your money in savings for a rainy day. Save up more. Don't be so greedy that your ethics become clouded. They are just frogs, after all. [/QUOTE]

Dont jump to conclusions now... Not sure why your first thought was of clouded judgment and wrongly obtained frogs. They are U.E.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

Just don't be the person who buys frogs they can't afford and then post a "sell my collection" ad because they "need money". Don't let the rarity drive you to poverty


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

Sometimes forgiveness is easier obtained then permission ..


My girlfriend has given up fighting me on this subject


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

jeeperrs said:


> Just don't be the person who buys frogs they can't afford and then post a "sell my collection" ad because they "need money". Don't let the rarity drive you to poverty


Haha so right too. Its not even the rarity to be honest. It was one of the first frogs I saw when i was much younger in a store. It wasn't until I was old enough to really get into the hobby that I found what it was. Its been on the top of the list since.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

jknight said:


> Sometimes forgiveness is easier obtained then permission ..
> 
> 
> My girlfriend has given up fighting me on this subject


That was what I was sort of getting at lol. its easier to ask for forgivness than for permission lol.


----------



## jknight (Jun 25, 2009)

eyeviper said:


> That was what I was sort of getting at lol. its easier to ask for forgivness than for permission lol.




It's a quote i live by. Lol. 

You will regret nor getting them.. its happened to me im sure like many of us.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

jknight said:


> It's a quote i live by. Lol.
> 
> You will regret nor getting them.. its happened to me im sure like many of us.


If half the savings is her saving...he may be asking for a place to live with his forgiveness LOL


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

Get the frogs, it's just money. You can always make more, O. sylvaticas don't come along every day.


----------



## Zoomie (Jul 3, 2011)

If you're buying for the right reasons, I say go for it.

I just purchased some insanely priced froglets. I looked at the frogs daily for over 60 days, asking myself why I wanted them. Was it so that I could say I had them to win friends and influence people?  In the end, the answer was simple. It was the most beautiful frog that I had ever seen. I could care less about rarity, etc. 

Once I made sure that I could properly care for them, I lined up a few baby sitters/mentors for myself and did the deal.

As long as you have some cushion in the bank, pull the trigger. 

Finally, as someone that has been married for a quite a while and has managed to avoid being buried in the backyard, I would give a heads up to your spouse/better half/main squeeze. If nothing else, casually mention it and then monitor her closely to ensure that she doesn't go looking for a steak knife.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I agree. If you can afford it, go for it.

I hear from people all the time, talking about regret with something they never grabbed and then never found it again.

Dont be that person.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Given that possibly smuggled O. sylvatica have been advertised on Dendroboard recently and purchased by well-known froggers, it is not at all jumping to conclusions to remind people here that SMUGGLING IS WRONG.

I wished we lived in a world where we didn't have to remind people of this, but here we are, a divided community. It's not just about the money. It is a question of personal ethics.

Richard.



eyeviper said:


> [QUOTE =Wait and support people that obtained these animals the right way. Put your money in savings for a rainy day. Save up more. Don't be so greedy that your ethics become clouded. They are just frogs, after all.


Dont jump to conclusions now... Not sure why your first thought was of clouded judgment and wrongly obtained frogs. They are U.E.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

Any pictures of the particular morph you're looking into getting? I am not familiar with this particular species and when I search for pictures I get a pretty wide range of patterns and colors.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Its the "Paru" morph form U.E. This population is extremely diverse phenotypically. see below for possible color morphs, They are all from the same local. I am sitting on this decision for a few days and weighing the options. With medical school coming up the time for excellent care and breeding efforts quickly diminishes...It may be better to pass on the opportunity for the frogs future in the hobby rather than just have them sit in a tank. I think they should be actively bred and cared for fully than just displayed imo. Its amazing how things change in a little over a year as I was ready to take them on back then. With the numbers coming in from U.E. I am sure another opportunity will arise.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

No harm, no foul. Richard was referring to the illegally obtained Sylvatica that were recently listed.
Just want to point out that while forgiveness may be easier to obtain than permission, it could come at a price. "Sneaking" and purchasing expensive frogs without discussing it with your partner could eventually put your frogs between the two of you, eventually becoming a source of trouble between you. I'm of the opinion that discussing the purchase beforehand, will lead to a stronger union between you and your wife/girlfriend, and a hobby that is fully supported by her, rather than just being those stupid frogs we always argue about.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Pumilo said:


> No harm, no foul. Richard was referring to the illegally obtained Sylvatica that were recently listed.
> Just want to point out that while forgiveness may be easier to obtain than permission, it could come at a price. "Sneaking" and purchasing expensive frogs without discussing it with your partner could eventually put your frogs between the two of you, eventually becoming a source of trouble between you. I'm of the opinion that discussing the purchase beforehand, will lead to a stronger union between you and your wife/girlfriend, and a hobby that is fully supported by her, rather than just being those stupid frogs we always argue about.


Good point Doug.

My wife refered to them as "those frogs" until i took her to frog day with me and she saw what it was all about. 

Now, she wants me to teach her how to do certain things incase im not home.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Pumilo said:


> No harm, no foul. Richard was referring to the illegally obtained Sylvatica that were recently listed.
> Just want to point out that while forgiveness may be easier to obtain than permission, it could come at a price. "Sneaking" and purchasing expensive frogs without discussing it with your partner could eventually put your frogs between the two of you, eventually becoming a source of trouble between you. I'm of the opinion that discussing the purchase beforehand, will lead to a stronger union between you and your wife/girlfriend, and a hobby that is fully supported by her, rather than just being those stupid frogs we always argue about.


Very good point. not that I would do that. and you mean girls can sneak a bag of shoes past the man but the man cant sneak a frog by th girl?!!  haha jk.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

And sometimes those shoes cost more than the frogs in question - yikes!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Nobody said it was fair. 


eyeviper said:


> Very good point. not that I would do that. and you mean girls can sneak a bag of shoes past the man but the man cant sneak a frog by th girl?!!  haha jk.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> And sometimes those shoes cost more than the frogs in question - yikes!


Sometimes? Ha! Those shoes can cost more than an entire UE shipment. And then worn only once.


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

jacobi said:


> Sometimes? Ha! Those shoes can cost more than an entire UE shipment. And then worn only once.


Shoes don't multiply either....


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Hahaha I love the agreement


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

eyeviper said:


> Its the "Paru" morph form U.E. This population is extremely diverse phenotypically. see below for possible color morphs, They are all from the same local. I am sitting on this decision for a few days and weighing the options. With medical school coming up the time for excellent care and breeding efforts quickly diminishes...It may be better to pass on the opportunity for the frogs future in the hobby rather than just have them sit in a tank. I think they should be actively bred and cared for fully than just displayed imo. Its amazing how things change in a little over a year as I was ready to take them on back then. With the numbers coming in from U.E. I am sure another opportunity will arise.


The numbers coming in from UE? You mean around 40? These aren't going to ever be an easily obtainable frog, so normally I would tell you to go for it! However, if you are saying they will just sit in a tank and not be actively bred, then please do not get them. These guys need to be managed by hobbyists that are at least going to be trying to breed them. With so few coming in, and how difficult they are to breed, we need every frog in capable hands.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i personally would buy them. i found a tad bit too late  story of my life lol.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Since you don't know if you can actively breed them, the only right thing to do would be to buy them for me. See, I'll take loving care of them, work them properly, and then when you're ready for babies, I'll set you up. 
Done Deal, right? I'll go ahead and start prepping a viv.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Dizzle21 said:


> Shoes don't multiply either....


Obviously you have never seen my fiancee's closet


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

mantisdragon91 said:


> Obviously you have never seen my fiancee's closet


Thats coz she keeps sneaking them by you! your proof mate.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Pumilo said:


> Since you don't know if you can actively breed them, the only right thing to do would be to buy them for me. See, I'll take loving care of them, work them properly, and then when you're ready for babies, I'll set you up.
> Done Deal, right? I'll go ahead and start prepping a viv.


HAHA this is certainly an option.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Eyeviper,

It sounds to me that you have some upcoming issues that relate both to fincances and time. If you really feel that the Parus are a frog that you can't live without (that gives you the "vapors" lol), then they are the right frog for you.

I have a pretty large collection fo darts now and I would say that the only frog I couldn't live without are still my D.t. azureus. Many people had the "vapors" for this blue frog when it first appeared in the hobby and fortunes were spent in the process of acquiring them. Today, some people here have called azureus the "rat" of the hobby.

Go figure. I rarely follow the fashion in our little hobby and am all the happier for it.

Good luck with school, Richard.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

thedude said:


> The numbers coming in from UE? You mean around 40?


Is this number from the last shipment or the next incoming shipment?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

JJuchems said:


> Is this number from the last shipment or the next incoming shipment?


The last one. I don't know how many are coming in next time, although it will probably be about the same.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

So after some considerable debate I have decided to let this one pass. I stared at my rack for practically hours trying to decide and finally figured its not worth it to just have them and hope I can have time for them. Hopefully another board member will be contacted and I/we can precariously live through them lol. Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

thedude said:


> The numbers coming in from UE? You mean around 40? These aren't going to ever be an easily obtainable frog, so normally I would tell you to go for it! However, if you are saying they will just sit in a tank and not be actively bred, then please do not get them. These guys need to be managed by hobbyists that are at least going to be trying to breed them. With so few coming in, and how difficult they are to breed, we need every frog in capable hands.


Oh and this is a very good point, I forgot to comment on it days ago. But I certainly did make it sound like there were lots coming in which there are not. In better wording I meant there are enough coming in and planned over the longer term that if you have the money you will have an opportunity to get them the right way.


----------



## Epikmuffin (May 9, 2012)

Woodsman said:


> Hey Eyeviper,
> 
> It sounds to me that you have some upcoming issues that relate both to fincances and time. If you really feel that the Parus are a frog that you can't live without (that gives you the "vapors" lol), then they are the right frog for you.
> 
> ...



Agree they are the best. Im kind of glad that they are so easy to obtain now


----------

